# *** RBO 3-D on Jan. 27 ***



## passthru24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well it's already here,,,,the 3-D season,, At River Bottom Outdoors Jan.27,that will be our first shoot of the 2013 season so hope everyone can make it out. Come see some old friends and make some new ones. Looking forward to seeing everyone and get that last min. practice in before Newberry Fla.. Hope to have a shoot set that will give all you asa shooters some great practice.

 RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2013 Dates: Jan. 27, Mar. 3, Mar. 24, Apr. 20 & 21 Big 40, May 19, Jun. 23, July 28, Aug. 18 Hunting Shoot
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Remember NO 14 Rings this year !!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 15, 2013)

woo hoo first one I will finaly be there for the whole shoot!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 18, 2013)

See yall then.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't wait to see all my archery brothers and sisters, looking forward to a fun year with y'all.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 18, 2013)

I am ready to get back to RBO they know how to do it up rite. We will be there around noon . So see you then with some in toe.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 20, 2013)

Was great seeing all of the RBO crew today, can't wait to shoot it up in about a week at some of y'all's foam! And I'm looking forward to getting my new set of BMF stabilizers so lord willing and the creek don't rise we will see you next week .


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 21, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Was great seeing all of the RBO crew today, can't wait to shoot it up in about a week at some of y'all's foam! And I'm looking forward to getting my new set of BMF stabilizers so lord willing and the creek don't rise we will see you next week .



Great to see you guys to and a great job with the shoot,,,looking forward to seeing ya'll Sunday and if I can get Lazy to move will have your BMF'S ready !!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 21, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Looking forward to it!



Me too it will be my first I get to shoot. But that will be changing soon.


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 21, 2013)

we will be there


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm interested in taking my son to a few 3d shoots this year and letting him shoot also. Going by the age/class classification you have he would be in the Jr eagle division(5 years old). I was wondering on the day of the shoot, what is generally the best time to bring a child thats wanting to participate. I don't want me and him to be holding anyone up or aggrivating anyone who may be following me and him. It'll be his first shoot and although he's still learning how to shoot I really think he'd have fun shooting at different targets. Also, I was wondering what the cost is for him to shoot, I'd probably shoot but I am more worried about taking him and letting him enjoy him self shooting and hopefully get him started in something that he can enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 21, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I'm interested in taking my son to a few 3d shoots this year and letting him shoot also. Going by the age/class classification you have he would be in the Jr eagle division(5 years old). I was wondering on the day of the shoot, what is generally the best time to bring a child thats wanting to participate. I don't want me and him to be holding anyone up or aggrivating anyone who may be following me and him. It'll be his first shoot and although he's still learning how to shoot I really think he'd have fun shooting at different targets. Also, I was wondering what the cost is for him to shoot, I'd probably shoot but I am more worried about taking him and letting him enjoy him self shooting and hopefully get him started in something that he can enjoy for many years to come.



We would be glad to have you and your son come by and shoot with us,,middle of the day might be better for him right now, so it's not so cold. The cost is free and and don't worry about holding anyone up, cause these guys and girls understand and it would not bother them. Hope to see you Sunday.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 22, 2013)

Come on sunday I can't wait.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Everything is coming along good,,, getting ready for Sunday. Hope to have a great coarse that will be some great practice for those going to Newberry, trying to keep it all flat... Hope to see ya'll Sunday !!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 23, 2013)

The coarse is coming along well and this should be some great Newberry practice. Hope everyone can come out shoot with RBO, we look forward to seeing the those smiling faces.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Be there around noon


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jan 23, 2013)

I might, MIGHT make it out there. Love the course and you guys always treat me right, just have to cough up $$ for new tags on both trucks this week, so I might stay home to save the gas money.


----------



## bigbuck35 (Jan 23, 2013)

Been out of shootin' for a good many years now, but I'm jumping back in this year! Going to see my old buddy Scott this week so he can hook me up with a smoking new PSE bow!! Go on to Franklin and shoot at RBO...dang good folks and definitely knowledgeable about what they sell!! Guaranteed to have a good time and meet some good people!!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 23, 2013)

Can not wait!!


----------



## bigbuck35 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope the course is flat and short, I don't want to have to buy more arrows just to finish!!! Of course, I'm sure Scott wouldn't mind if I lost all of them!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2013)

I will be giving out autographs from 9-10am, if you would like to pre-purchase tickets so you don't have to wait in line they are fifty cents, other wise no guarantees!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like good weather can't wait to see y'all for our first shoot and don't forget the autographs from killitgrillit!


----------



## braves0624 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope to see everyone come out and shoot sunday! Going to be a blast!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> I might, MIGHT make it out there. Love the course and you guys always treat me right, just have to cough up $$ for new tags on both trucks this week, so I might stay home to save the gas money.



Maybe you can come on down,,,car pool with someone and make it on down ,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

bigbuck35 said:


> Hope the course is flat and short, I don't want to have to buy more arrows just to finish!!! Of course, I'm sure Scott wouldn't mind if I lost all of them!!



I can't believe you think I would do that to you ,, I will sell you some more, nice and cheap to !!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> I will be giving out autographs from 9-10am, if you would like to pre-purchase tickets so you don't have to wait in line they are fifty cents, other wise no guarantees!!!!!!



Is this because of the new FSA going around ,,,,


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

solocam678 said:


> Lookin forward to it.



Chris you coming with your partner in crime...RC ?


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea i think he plannin on comin not sure on the time yet. Berk plannin on comin to.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

solocam678 said:


> Yea i think he plannin on comin not sure on the time yet. Berk plannin on comin to.



Good deal,,,bring the whole crew. So you guys know we are giong to have a fun shoot the following weekend.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Is this because of the new FSA going around ,,,,



You are correct FS archery will have a booth set up at RBO, we will be taking applications for staff shooters. I will be there holding hands and shaking babies.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 24, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> You are correct FS archery will have a booth set up at RBO, we will be taking applications for staff shooters. I will be there holding hands and shaking babies.



You told me I didn't have to fill out an application!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 24, 2013)

RBO = a great place Celebrate Sunday Services!!!!...shoot some arrows...rub elbows with some nice folks....and be that much closer to the Creator!!!!!...(and play with Gizmo)


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> You told me I didn't have to fill out an application!



You don't, you where already pre screened and good to go. You can now enjoy all and I mean all the benefits of FS archery


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> You don't, you where already pre screened and good to go. You can now enjoy all and I mean all the benefits of FS archery



OOOHH, that guy is really going to fit in nice with the crew your building,,,Can i join tooooo


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

DoubleRR said:


> RBO = a great place Celebrate Sunday Services!!!!...shoot some arrows...rub elbows with some nice folks....and be that much closer to the Creator!!!!!...(and play with Gizmo)



Gizmo just loves you calling his name on here,,,He told me to give this to you


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> You are correct FS archery will have a booth set up at RBO, we will be taking applications for staff shooters. I will be there holding hands and shaking babies.



Just remember the last baby you shook just flat whooped you,,, REMEMBER ???


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 24, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> You don't, you where already pre screened and good to go. You can now enjoy all and I mean all the benefits of FS archery


----------



## bigbuck35 (Jan 24, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> I can't believe you think I would do that to you ,, I will sell you some more, nice and cheap to !!!!



I know you'd be more than happy to sell me as many as I need!!  Hopefully I can make it through without too many arrow casualties!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 24, 2013)

OK if all goes well should be pulling in around 9ish.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2013)

hound dog said:


> OK if all goes well should be pulling in around 9ish.



Sweet bring it on


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 24, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Is this because of the new FSA going around ,,,,



ding ding ding


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Don can I get on at FSA, I think I could be helpfull!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2013)

noviceshooter said:


> Don can I get on at FSA, I think I could be helpfull!



Done deal, I know you can and will be a bunch of help at helping me achieve my goal


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Don, Im looking forward  to sunday. I hope we have a big turnout.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 25, 2013)

Dang Don I thought we were tight looks like I was left out again. Anyway look forward to getting those BMFs hope you got them ready. I need all the help I can get


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 25, 2013)

anybody know who makes those BMF's


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 25, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Dang Don I thought we were tight looks like I was left out again. Anyway look forward to getting those BMFs hope you got them ready. I need all the help I can get



Oh no u where grandfathered in, stabs are done and waiting on u.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 25, 2013)

noviceshooter said:


> anybody know who makes those BMF's



I do, and I can say they are custom made to your spec's and 100% made in the USA!!!!!!!!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting closer...


----------



## hound dog (Jan 26, 2013)

hound dog said:


> OK if all goes well should be pulling in around 9ish.



Ok looks more like 10ish.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 26, 2013)

See y'all in the am


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 26, 2013)

Got the ball joints in my truck replaced. See yall tomorrow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 26, 2013)

Should be there around Bowanna time.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait to c everyone tomorrow, I think and hope we have a course set that y'all will enjoy.
 Again I will be signing autographs from 9-10am the pre registration has been unbelievable, c y'all in the am.


----------



## bigbuck35 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks to Scott and Don at RBO for setting me up a great bow today!!! If you haven't been to RBO before come on down tomorrow for their first shoot of the year! Should be a great time for everyone!Looking forward to it!!


----------



## bigbuck35 (Jan 26, 2013)

Weather forecast is looking good for Franklin, GA tomorrow! Good time to be at RBO slinging some arrows! Get on over there and see the RBO gang! Scott and Don will be more than happy to sell you something if you're running low on supplies!
They've got a wall full of good looking new PSE bows in stock and all of the goodies to go with it!! Scott's sweet wife Kim will be grilling up some good groceries too, so come on over to RBO and have a good time with everyone!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 26, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Can't wait to c everyone tomorrow, I think and hope we have a course set that y'all will enjoy.
> Again I will be signing autographs from 9-10am the pre registration has been unbelievable, c y'all in the am.



I hope everyone can get Don's famous autograph


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Everything is ready for a great day of foam killing, hope to see everyone tomorrow, weather should be great.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 27, 2013)

Good morning all, we are ready to fling some arrows, c y'all in a few!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2013)

Up and having my coffee. See yall soon.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Should be there around Bowanna time.



We have special place for you to park,, that way you can find your truck


----------



## C Cape (Jan 27, 2013)

Hate I won't be there....apparently my body didn't want to get up at 5:45 this morning when my alarm was going off....


----------



## bigbuck35 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks to the gang at RBO for putting on a GREAT shoot today!! The course was laid out great and the weather wasn't bad...a little chilly but not bad! If you didn't get to come out today, you missed a good shoot!! So, be sure to clear your calendar for the next one. They will be moving the targets around and having a "fun shoot" next Sunday, then they will pick back up in March with their regularly scheduled shoots. Got to shoot a tournament with my new PSE and no doubt, the bow is definitely better than me!!! Thanks again to Scott, Don, Kim, Gizmo, and the rest of the good folks at RBO for a good shoot and a great time today!!! Job well done!!


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 27, 2013)

Great shoot guys enjoyed it. Shot with 3 new comers..Alan..Adam..an Eric aka "coon". They all 3 shot good for their first 3d tournament. Good job guys.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 27, 2013)

It was fun guys. Sho was a loooong ride home though. I missed 4 targets for 5 yds. Luckily I caught an 8 on one of em. Could've been worse.  
See ya soon for some pay back.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2013)

Any scores yet?


----------

